# Bas Rutten explains inverted Heel hook



## Andrew Green (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice one Andrew!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## donna (Jun 22, 2006)

We wrere working on these Wed. night. They are certainly very brutal, even in training,you have to be ready to tap out quick.


----------

